# addicting flash game



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

http://flightsimx.archive.amnesia.com.au/

my best is 106.596m


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

90.076 on my second try. I quit! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> 90.076 on my second try. I quit! :lol: :lol:


i hate you. you know how long it took me to get 106?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> i hate you. you know how long it took me to get 106?


Why do you think I'm quitting! I've played these silly kinda games before. I'd rather be lucky then good any day of the week. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Suprised the hell outa me when it went through that open window.  :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Are we playing the same game? With a paper airplane? 

And I got 9.555?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And 9.555 remains my best. I guess I will quit while I'm still great.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I got 41.196m after six tries....the first few crashed before the dotted "release point" line. I blame my lack of skills on having a Catholic School education - crazy nuns would whack you for even folding a piece of paper without permission


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

107.327m. i beat my previous high. i have WAY too much time on my hands...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> 107.327m. i beat my previous high. i have WAY too much time on my hands...


You must be high on the "global rank."

Whereas I am number 30,926. Probably out of 30,926.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

my global rank is 9899


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I cant even break 8m.......... I'm on a laptop though, for some reason getting the angle of the plane right with a touchpad is, er, challenging.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I cant even break 8m.......... I'm on a laptop though, for some reason getting the angle of the plane right with a touchpad is, er, challenging.


Yeah. Even with a regular mouse, I once sent the mouse off the desk. Instead of the $%&* paper airplane.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: darn see that women cant throw.....3. something :lol: I will be back in a bit with maybe a 4 :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

ok I managed to get the darn thing to fly out the window......bonus? well didnt get one:lol: said it was 10. something:-x Mr Martens next time you find a game ..............lol:lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, 38.67 now....... the trick with the touchpad on a laptop is to not look at the computer screen, but just run your finger in a straight line left to right on the touchpad until you get it kinda right lol.

Edit: 51.577 with 2 loops! I'm done for the night :lol:


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Darn it, Tim.....
My best is 93.901 and I hope that I forget where to find the link tomorrow....


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> Darn it, Tim.....
> My best is 93.901 and I hope that I forget where to find the link tomorrow....


hey, i warned you. the title did say it was addicting :smile:


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Okay, Damn you for posting this game. It is crushing my competitive spirit. Is there something I am not getting? I keep hitting the fan and the wall


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok, my best is 80.097.....................I think this was pure luck. haha.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Amanda Layne said:


> Okay, Damn you for posting this game. It is crushing my competitive spirit. Is there something I am not getting? I keep hitting the fan and the wall


 
The number of times mine hits the ceiling and that darn fan ](*,) is there a button to remove the fan? :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> I hope that I forget where to find the link tomorrow....


Here ya go, Kristina:

http://flightsimx.archive.amnesia.com.au/


:lol:


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I hate this game! 8.something and the doggone fan shredding the plane!!  Connie...maybe there's some connection with growing up in the era of lava lamps and black lights that affects our ability to do this stuff...ya think?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

yipeeeeeeeeeeeee I got the a$$ to fly out the window and got a 63.297 after that the damn fan again. Oh my god Im an addict. Tim.....I hope ya got a helpline rigged up there in Cali:lol:


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay...now I'm up to 36.669. Landed right under a big jet!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> Okay...now I'm up to 36.669. Landed right under a big jet!


A big jet!? You mean stuff goes on outside that stooopid window:?: :!:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah it does Connie........although I didnt get further than the kids play slide ......I think........my p;lane went down too fast. Oh my god what a thread this is! Gonna have to give this one a star or something :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> yeah it does Connie........although I didnt get further than the kids play slide ......I think........my p;lane went down too fast. Oh my god what a thread this is! Gonna have to give this one a star or something :lol:


A slide?! There's a slide out there?!

I feel like a kid with nose pressed against the candy case.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A slide?! There's a slide out there?!
> 
> I feel like a kid with a nose pressed against the candy case.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: me too cos I guess there is more than the kids playing stuff there.......maybe a Macdonalds, some hunk of a guy :lol: winning lottery ticket?????:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: me too cos I guess there is more than the kids playing stuff there.......maybe a Macdonalds, some hunk of a guy :lol: winning lottery ticket?????:lol: :lol: :lol:


And an amusement park, picnics, probably orgies on the beach ......


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> probably orgies on the beach ......


No wonder Tim is addicted :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and started this whole thing off.....he knows whats at 106.5:lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Darn that game. I can't stop. ha ha. my best so far is 37. something meters. I've only made it out the window one time.

DFrost


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Darn that game. I can't stop. ha ha. my best so far is 37. something meters. I've only made it out the window one time.
> 
> DFrost


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: OMG This is a blast.....workingdog forum addicts corner:lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello, my name is David.

DFrost


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Hello, my name is David.
> 
> DFrost


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: welcome DAVID :lol:


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Now up to 96 with loop de loops.

I think I figured something out....start the plane at the far left hand side of the screen. Position the plane around the center of the take off area. Very quickly slide the mouse to the right, going off the side of your mousepad and desk.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

94.718.....still have not found anything worth looking at past the children's playground just alotta green..........


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> Now up to 96 with loop de loops.
> 
> I think I figured something out....start the plane at the far left hand side of the screen. Position the plane around the center of the take off area. Very quickly slide the mouse to the right, going off the side of your mousepad and desk.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Pauline........an addict will always try to explain the reasoning to the rest:lol: :lol: :lol: 

@Lacey.....Im still looking for the hunk at 108.457:lol: :lol: if you find him please tell me if he's worth me playing 50x a day:lol:


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Hil....sounds like you're rationalizing also!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> Now up to 96 with loop de loops.
> 
> I think I figured something out....start the plane at the far left hand side of the screen. Position the plane around the center of the take off area. Very quickly slide the mouse to the right, going off the side of your mousepad and desk.


Yeah, that's how I do it. And my average is 9.555.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HAH! And yous wonder why I stopped with a so so good score after two tries! I've got enough friggin ADD/OCD obsessions without a computer game! :lol: :lol: =P~ =P~


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Pauline........an addict will always try to explain the reasoning to the rest:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> @Lacey.....Im still looking for the hunk at 108.457:lol: :lol: if you find him please tell me if he's worth me playing 50x a day:lol:


108?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!

i now have reason to start playing again. thanks a lot...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> yipeeeeeeeeeeeee I got the a$$ to fly out the window and got a 63.297 after that the damn fan again. Oh my god Im an addict. Tim.....I hope ya got a helpline rigged up there in Cali:lol:


Wouldnt being addicted to the game be alot cheaper than calling Tim in California???? :lol:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Gosh. I managed to get a 0.01 :lol: I need practice.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Wouldnt being addicted to the game be alot cheaper than calling Tim in California???? :lol:


 
no Mike I would do a collect call:lol: ;-) you what they say about the Dutch:lol:


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

Just tried this, wow what a time-eater! 94.242....


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I can consistently get into the 40's anytime it goes out the window.... but my best is 101.something and I cant get anywhere near it anymore


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Jones thought HE had a grip on people's lives. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

So who is going to start the "Working Dog Forum Paper Airplane Throwing League"??????? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amanda Layne said:


> So who is going to start the "Working Dog Forum Paper Airplane Throwing League"??????? :lol::lol::lol:


Will we get logo t-shirts?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

wooooooow Connie great idea.......t-shirts are a must as far as Im concerned:lol: scores to date on the back?

Do we have a t-shirt printer here on the forum?????


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't get the damn thing out the window. 9.2 is my best. Very addicting!!


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Should we have our dogs involved in the retrieving of the planes? At least the ones that don't get shredded by that rotten fan!


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

OK I have 84.267. I gonna post this on other sites and create a whole lot of addicts BAA WAA HAAA:twisted:


----------

